# I have given up...



## _withoutYou (Jan 9, 2007)

...on finding the right guy. I can't put my heart on the line anymore because each time it hurts more and more, and I don't know how much I can take. I'm almost 20, and I just don't see happiness in my future. I never get to that "happy ending" point, everything always seems to be too good to be true, probably because in my life, it always is. I don't know what to do with my life anymore.


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 9, 2007)

Oy! You are so young! Enjoy the time you have as a single woman. When the time is right you will find someone, but I wouldn't worry too much about it now. I spent most of my 20's with the wrong guys and I look back with so many regrets. You will never get this time back so have FUN!!

Sending you happy, fun, tear it up single girl vibes!!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 9, 2007)

Buck up cowboy! 19 is way too young to be worried about finding lifelong companionship. I'm 20 and haven't even been on a date, and probably won't for the next couple years at least, so you're still way ahead of me. Now is the time when you'll make all your mistakes, and have others make their mistakes at your expense, because we're all just too young to know any better. Don't become so disenchanted with guys and relationships and commitment yet. Everything will happen at it's own pace, and it takes TIME before we're learned enough to make relationships work. Laugh off the bad experiences, live up your teenage years, and the right guy will come when you're ready. And NEVER take life too seriously!


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 9, 2007)

:five:

Oh, I wish I had of had even 1/2 of your smarts at age 20! :frown:


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 9, 2007)

Quit looking! Don't even think about it! It's when that happens that you'll find someone... I totally agree with FeverDream too!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 9, 2007)

oh hell no you are only 20! Im 23 and still havent found the right guy. Who says you need to find the right guy so quick. I really think you need to go out and have fun and figure what you want to do in life and then the guy will come along.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh honey!! You really should be out having fun right now! Why do you want to find your soul mate at such a young age? I didn't find mine until I was 23! When I was 20, I was seperated from my ex-husband, and raising a one year old alone, while working full time and living on my own!! See, you're better off than I was! LOL You're only young once, so enjoy it!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 9, 2007)

you are still young dont worry about finding the right one, just have some fun dont try to rush it or you may just end up with troubles, take your time...


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 9, 2007)

A-flippin'-men!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 9, 2007)

Maybe it's good that you aren't looking for a boyfriend. It's when you aren't searching is when you come across the good ones.

You are only 19 - enjoy your friends, study more, pick up a hobby. There is a lot more to life than having a boyfriend.

I suspect you have been dating guys your age.

Young men might like a girl friend, but aren't always able to commit to one. They want to date around and mess around. If you truly want to date and commit to a man, look for one that is at least 25. They gotten some things out of their system and may be more willing to commit.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 9, 2007)

Enjoy being single! You are only 20 and have plenty of time to find someone. Just don't worry about it, love will come to you at the right time with the right person.


----------



## _withoutYou (Jan 9, 2007)

aw! thank you so much everyone! that made me feel SO much better.

i'm not purposely "looking" for a boyfriend, but i'm always hoping and wishing in my heart but i don't let it show. i'm just going to concenrate on myself from now on... bettering myself and my life and plan for my career/eduction and of course, have fun doing it!


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 10, 2007)

usually the right things come along when the time is right and you're not looking!


----------



## pla4u (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad to hear you are feeling better! no sence in rushing anything, you will have some really good times comming your way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 10, 2007)

If I were you, I'd enjoy this time as a single woman! Have fun! This is your time to just let loose. Have a "before-I-die-to-do-list" and enjoy ticking them off one by one! You will never, ever get this BACK! Trust me!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 10, 2007)

im glad to hear that!


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 10, 2007)

You are are the age in your life where you should be putting your emphasis on furthering your education and establishing a career for yourself. Enjoy men--have as many male friends as you can make, and stop looking for the Hollywood ending. There is no such thing! I am 43 and never found my soulmate--but I have enjoyed the ups and downs and variety of great and crazy experiences I have had with men, some that have come and gone. Life is messy, but it sure is a great adventure.


----------



## geebers (Jan 13, 2007)

ok I am 26 and im single and it is not bad at ALL! Being single is hard -yes- I get depressed many times. But in the end is it worth being upset over? No. Far better to wait for the right guy who fulfills your needs then to be sad over being single or,worse,settling for a loser.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 14, 2007)

I am also 26 (turning 27 in may) and i still havent found the right guy or girl! Dont give up, keep your chin up, and before you know it mr. right will be at your doorstep!


----------



## SunsetRainwater (Jan 16, 2007)

I feel a lot of girls/women over romacize and fictionalize relationships. I'm 18 I'm be 19 (yikes!) in March. I myself have often wish/hope for the perfect loving relationship; however, I realize what I actually doing is fantasizing. Fantasizing a guy and relationship that most likely will never happen. I know I can still be happy with or without a bf, even if my ideal "Mr. Right" doesn't appear. It's fine to fantasizing as long as you view it as writing a fictional story instead, instead of blueprints for your future. *The truth is the perfect guy isn't really out there, because there are no pefect men! *So remember to keep your expectations realistic, but *do not* set your basic standards low. No point in settling for the guy that makes you wonder years later why you wasted your time on him.

20 is way too young to be worried about your romantic future and finding "Mr. Right"! Remember men mentally mature slower than women. At our ages most guys have no idea of what they want in their future or what type of woman they want to marry!

I agree with everyone who said to focus on other areas of your life. I know it can be diffcult when you see a couple walking hand-in-hand with googly dove eyes appearing to be so in love, and you start thinking if only........but the truth is being focused and centered will help in later years for finding a guy. It's more attractive to have a relationship with someone who spent time achieving goals and enjoying her young adulthood, than someone who moped over trying to find a soulmate in highschool! 

Good luck in love and life!

- RenÃ©e

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Jan 20, 2007)

Be patient and let on come to ya! You are young dont worry.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

relax there are bigger things to worry about like your future

the '20s are the best years of your life

you're legal

you're the hottest you can possibly get (think 10 yrs later you'll be fighting off cellulite &amp; stretch marks)

you're single

live it up for now


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 21, 2007)

I hope you're feeling better today


----------

